# Instant PM's When Someone Quotes Your Post?



## vestaluv1 (May 2, 2008)

To the Moderators...
Hi Ladies,
How about an instant PM sent to your inbox when someone quotes your post.
I ask this because sometimes people quote a post to ask the 'poster' a question in reference to their post  and the poster does not know this.
Did that just make sense?
Any, anyone else think this is a good idea?


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (May 2, 2008)

I do. 10 character rule


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (May 2, 2008)

This is a great idea!


----------



## NYAmicas (May 17, 2008)

aye aye!!!


----------



## Angelicus (May 17, 2008)

I like this idea.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (May 17, 2008)

great idea


----------



## Empress Yahudah (May 17, 2008)

love this idea .. this would be realy nice to have


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 17, 2008)

Sign me up, this is a great idea...!!


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 25, 2008)

sexyeyes3616 said:


> I do. 10 character rule


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 30, 2008)

I like this too. It's much better than subscribing to every thread that I post to!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 30, 2008)

excellent idea


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 2, 2008)

I've been thinking about this for the longest.  I wish they could do it .


----------



## Magnolia85 (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah...this would be very helpful!


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 24, 2008)

Excellent idea.  I also wish posting pictures could be easier.


----------

